# Одежда, беспокоит внешний вид



## done (5 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте!
Мучаюсь с позвоночником с 15 лет (сейчас 33). С недавнего времени всё навязчивей проявляется следующая проблема. Знакомые на улице, или же на работе постоянно лезут обсуждать, как я криво выгляжу или "как же я, бедный, буду дальше" и т.п. Уже невозможно по делу разговаривать с людьми, даже на работе уже!
Вот, подумалось, должны существовать какие-нибудь магазины нестандартной одежды, чтобы замаскироваться, но и чтоб на работу не очень стыдно было. Я так понимаю, у меня сильно плечи разной высоты, вот людей смущает, видимо. Буду благодарен, за любые подсказки - где искать, что искать. Т.к. только впервые столкнулся с такой проблемой.


----------

